# Far Eastern Nanny needed



## Tata (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,
We are looking for a Far Eastern Nanny urgently for our infant twins. We need someone as a live-in. My husband is British/Egyptian and I am Egyptian. We live in Sheikh Zayed and are willing to compensate very well. 
We are even willing to pay extra for taking a day off every other week.

Thanks,
T.


----------



## aussienanny (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi,

I am wondering if you are still looking for a nanny? I will be moving to Egypt shortly and am looking for a job as a nanny.

If so, or if you know of anyone else needing a nanny, please let me know or send me your email address so I can give you more information 

Thanks!




Tata said:


> Hi,
> We are looking for a Far Eastern Nanny urgently for our infant twins. We need someone as a live-in. My husband is British/Egyptian and I am Egyptian. We live in Sheikh Zayed and are willing to compensate very well.
> We are even willing to pay extra for taking a day off every other week.
> 
> ...


----------

